# Bath oil recipe?



## Knitsandnaturals (Dec 8, 2012)

My sister asked if I could make her a scented bath oil. I've never tried anything like that before. Does anyone have a recipe they can share? TIA!


----------



## Lindy (Dec 8, 2012)

If you do a google there are some recipes that come up...


----------



## lsg (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is my go-to spot for information.  Susan not only lists recipes, she fills you in on the how and why to use certain ingredients:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search?q=bath+oil


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's a recipe for dispersing bath oil. http://www.lyndenhouse.net/recipes/disp ... athoil.htm

Personally, I'd use polysorbate 80 instead of polysorbate 20 since 20 is a solubilizer for fragrances and essential oils while 80 will solubilize these and carrier oils. This link to Swift's blog will explain about polysorbates. http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... bates.html


----------



## Lindy (Dec 9, 2012)

Doh!  I never think of sending people to Swift's site.....


----------



## lsg (Dec 9, 2012)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Here's a recipe for dispersing bath oil. http://www.lyndenhouse.net/recipes/disp ... athoil.htm
> 
> Personally, I'd use polysorbate 80 instead of polysorbate 20 since 20 is a solubilizer for fragrances and essential oils while 80 will solubilize these and carrier oils. This link to Swift's blog will explain about polysorbates. http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2 ... bates.html



I am going to try this one Hazel.  It looks like a great recipe.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2012)

I found that awhile back and thought of trying it with another oil as a substitute for SAO. Another thing I never got around to doing.   

Please let me know what you think of it if you do make it.


----------



## lsg (Dec 9, 2012)

Hazel, I made a half of a recipe using sweet almond oil, evening primrose oil, meadowfoam seed oil and grapeseed oil along with the polysorbate 20.  I think I should have used a stronger fragrance.  I used lime blossom f.o. which is a very light scent.  I think I can just barely catch the scent on my skin after bathing.  So far there has been no separation of the oils.  The bath oil did mix right in with the bath water, there was no oil floating on top of the water.  The tub was not slippery either.  I think I should have used one of the heavier oils listed instead of all light oils, but the recipe did work out well.  I used a little green colorant just for aesthetic value.
Thanks for the recipe, I think it is a keeper.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2012)

Don't thank me. Thank the lady who created it.   

Thanks for letting me know. I think I might still have some polysorbate 20. It would make a nice gift for Christmas.


----------

